# عطل فى مروحة سقف



## mohamede20 (21 أغسطس 2007)

سؤال من مبتدئ
عندىمروحة سقف كان فيها بعض الصدأ فقمت بفكها وغسلها بالجاز
وبعدها اجد انها لا تستطيع الدوران
فما الحل


----------



## aymanmaher (21 أغسطس 2007)

*بخصوص مروحة السقف*

يجب عليك غسيلها مرة اخرى بالبنزين لإزالة الجاز وذللك كثير من الأحيان الجاز لايجف بسهولة عكس البنزين سريع الجفاف والتطاير.........................


----------



## mohandsyasser (25 أغسطس 2007)

ادى العيش لخبازة


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الرد
_لكن ماذا عمل الجاز فى المروحة حتى لا تعمل؟_


----------



## وليد1987 (28 أغسطس 2007)

اذا كانت بطيئة جدا 
عليك بالكبستر هو السبب


----------



## ahmed_xp (2 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى العزيز
خير ان شاء الله
اكيد احد الاطراف فك راجع التوصيل وخصوصا الكبستر المتصل بملف المحرك
والتاكد اولا من توصيل التيار الى المفتاح وكذلك الخرج 
اللهم اصلح ما بين ايدينا


----------



## محمد ابو كامل (2 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى العزيز عليك الاول توسيط العضو الدوار اولا بين الجسم الثابت ( القلب الدائرى ) لازم اتثبت البليه اللى تحت مكانها ركب الطبق للى فوق وحاول تضغط عليه علشان يتوسطن من جميع الاتجاهات او بالدق داير مايدور حولين العمود وبعد كده اربط المسامير مع بعض واحد واح لحد ماتجمعهم كلهم زى بعض( تجميع الاطراف {فى فالملفات فرده مشتركه مع التقويم والتشغيل ماشى ؟ اربطها مع الارض او الكهرباء مباشر - اما ال2 التانيين فوحده مع المكثف + الفرده اللى باقيه من الكهرباء والتالته مع المكثف فقط }00000)والله المستعان على مايصفون


----------



## fares-25 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزي الله خيراً كل قام بالرد علي هذا الموضوع​


----------



## nmnmn58 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

الله ينور عليكم جميعا وبالاخص اخى الفاضل *محمد ابو كامل* جذاه الله خيرا وانتم


----------



## ادور (21 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## سامي عالي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

المهم لفت والا ما لفت وكيف*
شكرا للجميع*


----------



## normall (1 نوفمبر 2012)

لا الجاز ولا ابنزين -- انت فكيت اجزئها الداخليه --- لو فكيت انت معرفتش ترجعها كما كانت --- لو فقط انت نظفتها -- شوف اسلاك رجعتهم محلهم ---- عموما هي ممكن اثريه عندك وانتهت لو كانت من النوع الصيني -- الله يعوضك


----------



## كوكو شعبان (1 نوفمبر 2012)

تغييرالمكثف ورولمان البلى وبعدين جففها كويس


----------

